# Is this a good idea?



## cmjust0 (Jan 5, 2010)

So who couldn't use a little extra cash, right?  My household definitely could..

To that end, I started thinking about picking up a little side work.  Like anyone else, I could go fill out an app to be a 'warm body' on the weekends at Lowe's or something like that, but my philosophy has always been that if you pursue what you're actually good at doing, success tends not to be so elusive.

I'd been mulling it over for a while when the subject of vacations came up over the holidays..  We never get to take vacations because there's really nobody in the area we'd trust to look after our goats.  As we all know, there are just so many issues specific to goats that it takes someone who's not simply owned goats, but cared for goats to catch on when a goat's headed in a bad direction or needs to be monitored closely.....let alone having the knowledge, meds, and/or equipment to do a little _doctoring_ on one should the need arise.

That's when it hit me....what about goat-sitting?

There are a couple of pet-sitters in the area, and I saw today that one's no longer taking new pet-sitting clients due to "overwhelming growth"..  I also seriously doubt that any pet-sitters in the area have enough experience with goats to be trusted very much to care for them..  

So...what do you guys think?  Should I put the word out that I'm willing to goat-sit, or am I asking for trouble somehow?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd do it! It's an easy way to make extra money. I used to pet sit frequently.  I'd do it more if I had more time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't see why not. Just have a pair of boots that are just for pet sitting, etc. But I'm sure you already knew that.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 5, 2010)

When my wife and I were discussing it, she said I'd need an inexhaustible supply of disposable overshoes.  

So, how about price?  I asked myself...if someone I didn't really know asked me to come twice a day to feed, water, and really eyeball their goats in exchange for $20, I'd probably find something else to do...  If they offered $25...meh, maybe, but only if I didn't have much else going on, they weren't far away, and there weren't many goats..  For $30?  I'd do that under the above circumstances, but if we're talking dozens of animals and they're way out of the way...nope.  And if I'm walking a bunch of water or something ridiculous like we do at home (  ), I'd wanna get paid for it.  

On the other hand, I wouldn't necessarily want to charge someone $210/wk, considering it would get way easier after the few visits and I got familiar with the routine..

I dunno...it almost seems like the price structure would be really dependent on location, herd size, available facilities, number of total required visits, etc..  

So what do you guys think?  If there was a goat-sitter in your area your goat friends trusted and who had a good reputation for being responsible and knowledgeable about goats...and if you needed to leave town for a few days on short notice...what would you be willing to pay?  Is $30 for a day too much?  Maybe $50 for two days?  Am I too high, or selling myself way short?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 5, 2010)

i think hobby farms had an article about 'farm sitting' as a biz... is a great idea. go for it!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 5, 2010)

In theory, it's a wonderful idea....

One word of warning...have a waiver signed!  Carry extra liability insurance (or be bonded).

If something horrible happened, say the farm you were watching caught fire or a neighbor poisoned the herd or some other fluke, you want to C.Y.A. about any liability.

I'd definitely think twice about offereing to 'doctor' any, as well....
what if you misdiagnosed or a goat had a bad reaction?  
You could say you'll monitor them and call vets as needed, but other than pull a stuck one out of a fence, I'd be leery of opening yourself up to a lawsuit...You can get into all kindsa trouble for practicing veterinary medicine w/out a license, same as human doctors.

I've got 2 different pet-sitter friends, both of whom have had issues w/ disgruntled clients.  Cat got hurt, friend got sued...dog got hurt, other friend got sued.  
They weren't there when the injuries occurred, and the cases were eventually dropped (after big lawyer fees).

I was looking into opening our farm up to eco-tourism at one time....bringing kids in for field trips, etc.  By the time I found out how much the liability insurance would cost us, I gave up on the idea.

I positively hate how litigious we've become as a nation, it's scared me out of doing a lot of things I've wanted to over the years...hay rides, farm tours, kid visits, etc.

Most folks are great...until little Joey gets his finger cut, then the next thing you know you're being sued for 50 grand for pain and suffering.

Even if you were completely blameless, and gave a goat a shot of Pen G b/c it had a cut when you checked on it, and you told the owners over the phone...then a week later the goat dies....who do you think they'd blame?

Don't mean to sound discouraging, because it IS a great idea...just be CAREFUL.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 5, 2010)

I had the liability issue in my head already...exactly what I was thinking when I wrote "or am I asking for trouble?"  

I know there's liability, and I know the people who would be willing to pay good money are the very ones who would turn around and sue me when their goat goes down with some weird problem the day they get back.  

I remember reading about dog laws, specifically in regard to when it's legal to kill one that's attacking livestock..  The law specifically mentions "owner or owner's agent"....I'd love a bit of clarity on what's meant by "owner's agent," because I can't help but think a goat sitter would be considered the owner's agent in the event that he had to shoot someone's marauding dog...and would be protected by the law.

If so...if I'd be considered the owner's agent...I can't help but wonder how far that goes?  For instance, it's not at all illegal for a livestock owner to doctor his own animals...does that go for his agent as well?  Like, a hired farmhand for instance....anything illegal about a farmhand giving a shot?

Like I said..it's interesting.  If there were a document I could have signed that said "I'm your agent" and agents were allowed to doctor, at least I'm covered from the 'practising without a license' angle...

Lawsuits are still on the table, though...  

Bottom line, I get what you're saying and you can rest assured that it's something I'm thinking about very, very, very hard before I start printing fliers.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 5, 2010)

Sheeya!  I like it!  Can you commute 2x/day to Indiana?? 

Easy - liability contract and guardian contract...covered.


----------



## ()relics (Jan 6, 2010)

....Sounds like a good idea....I barely trust my kids to put the horses in and feed them if I work late, they do a good job BUT not the way _I_ do...So good luck trying to please your "customers" without 10 daily phone calls from them checking on their animals...


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe I'd have to make 20 phone calls, to remind you that you *must* milk Doodle first, and that if Creampuff's ears stand up you'd better look out, she's mad....and to make sure you remembered to give Calf Manna to Dazzle and Derri on the stand, because they're a might thin from putting out so much milk....then there's the pet rat, Patagonian Cavy, and prairie dog....may as well feed them for me too, while you're there...and the house dogs, cats....

Or do you do 'just' goats...?  I'd hate to have 2 different critter sitters...lol.

I mean, you _can_ drive up from KY, stop by and do Katie's goats...then come another 2 hrs. North and take care of mine, riiiiight?


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 6, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> ....Sounds like a good idea....I barely trust my kids to put the horses in and feed them if I work late, they do a good job BUT not the way _I_ do...So good luck trying to please your "customers" without 10 daily phone calls from them checking on their animals...


It would probably be just as likely for me to harass customers with phonecalls as the other way around..  I've been known to do that..  

"Did you know ol' #42 has a knot on her chest?"  
"Has #164 always limped a little, or is that new?"
"You got a kid in here that doesn't look too great..."

 

For a lot of commercial meat goat people, having someone like me come to your farm and eyeball your stock can actually be a real PITA.  I had one guy call me while I was at his place to ask how everybody was doing...I said "Fine, but I think your teaser may be a little copper deficient."

Crickets chirped...tumbleweeds rolled by......._as if_ he gave a crap.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 6, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I believe I'd have to make 20 phone calls, to remind you that you *must* milk Doodle first, and that if Creampuff's ears stand up you'd better look out, she's mad....and to make sure you remembered to give Calf Manna to Dazzle and Derri on the stand, because they're a might thin from putting out so much milk....then there's the pet rat, Patagonian Cavy, and prairie dog....may as well feed them for me too, while you're there...and the house dogs, cats....
> 
> *Or do you do 'just' goats...?  *I'd hate to have 2 different critter sitters...lol.
> 
> I mean, you _can_ drive up from KY, stop by and do Katie's goats...then come another 2 hrs. North and take care of mine, riiiiight?


See, there's the thing....I really would rather just do goats!  Goes back to the 'do what you're good at' thing.  I've taken a lot of time to get to know goats..  I have experience with goats.  

I can sling dog and cat food just like anyone else, though, and it's not as if we don't have 91,423 dogs in the house...well, five, but still...and I suppose I'd care for dogs and cats _if asked_.  I'd feed and water a horse, too, I guess...  

Reluctantly.  

And only if there were goats there, too.

I just wouldn't go out of my way to try to convey a sense of confidence to the owners when it came to anything other than goats.


----------



## Goat of Many Colors (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL.....How about house swapping?  Anybody live near San Antonio, TX or Wichita Falls, Tx?  I have grandchildren in both places.  You could come here to Florida and I'll come to Texas!  I have chickens, goats, dog and cat.  You can fish all you want in a stocked catfish pond. Also less than an hours drive from the world's most beautiful beaches!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 6, 2010)

Or, if you're in TX and would rather come to KY than FL, then I'll go to FL to sit for GoMC, you come to KY to sit for me, and GoMC can go to TX to sit for you.

Or maybe if your in like Gulf Shores, AL or near the beach in SC or somewhere sweet like that and want to go to FL, and you know someone who wants to come to the bluegrass of KY and someone else who likes TX, then you send them to me and I'll come there, and then the other person can go to...um...no, wait...

Yeah, I'm totally confused already.  Must be a 'maximum of three moves' kind of a deal.

I wouldn't make much of a chess player, would I?


----------



## Goat of Many Colors (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL CM.... I have a sister in Louisa, KY!


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have an aunt in Louisa.  Small world!


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 6, 2010)

I can never leave..... I dont trust any one !!! bottom line is here if my daughter or hubby can't do it i stay home.... And even if they do  take care of things they don't always to it right! I dont think any one would want to goat sit for me...........

What a mess!

But i love your idea.......

Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is the link to what my farm sitter charges. http://www.thefarmtender.com/servicespage.htm

She is extremely thorough and will take care of many different animals. Here she has alpacas, llamas, goats, chickens, dogs, cats and rabbits. She can birth, do any kind of medical, milk anything, can handle many types of dogs and she has years and years of experience just doing animals. She has worked on some type of a farm most of her working life. She is the only one I can trust and when I come home I don't have to redo anything. But she ain't cheap.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 6, 2010)

I think it's a great idea. It took quite some digging but I found a gal that raises goats close to us and has a bit of a pet/farm sitting business on the side. It's a relief just to know that if I have to go somewhere for a weekend or longer that there's at least someone I can call with experience. She only wanted $10 but the one weekend we had to go out of town we gave her $20/day partially because she drives about 15 miles to get to our place.


----------



## ()relics (Jan 6, 2010)

chandasue said:
			
		

> She only wanted $10 but the one weekend we had to go out of town we gave her $20/day partially because she drives about 15 miles to get to our place.


my kids charge me more than that.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't do it for $10.  No way.  Probably wouldn't even do it for $20, unless you're right down the road and have just a handful of critters.

ksal...holy cow.   Does your farmsitter roll up in a Range Rover?!?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 7, 2010)

I feed my coworkers animals.  This consists of feeding 4 horses, mucking stalls (once/day), feeding a handful of sheep, barncats, chickens twice per day.  She pays me $20/day.  I love the extra money!


----------



## chandasue (Jan 8, 2010)

Well as of now it's pretty easy with just 2 goats and 12 chickens, and no milking yet. But I too thought that it was a good deal.


----------



## FarmerChick (Jan 9, 2010)

Thing is---do you want to take a vacation?

I would be training someone to handle my goats.  I am super fortunate to have FIL, a farmer, feed everything for me.

I love my vacations and honestly can't do without them.  Granted they are 3 day ones, cause I can't be gone long but I need that getaway.

Problem also is people who have goats, have other farm animals also.  Good chance you will be feeding their dogs and cats, chickens, maybe a cow or horse, or donkey or pheasants, turkeys, maybe even a llama..LOL....so to say, just goats, hmm...might not happen.


for me, I wouldn't do it ONLY because I do not like the responsibility level.  I just am too worried what go wrong and not something I would want to handle.  I am an animal person, I don't get along well with people..HAHA


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 11, 2010)

FarmerChick said:
			
		

> Thing is---do you want to take a vacation?


Absolutely!

Never gonna happen, but we're talking _wants_ here..  



			
				FC said:
			
		

> Problem also is people who have goats, have other farm animals also.  Good chance you will be feeding their dogs and cats, chickens, maybe a cow or horse, or donkey or pheasants, turkeys, maybe even a llama..LOL....so to say, just goats, hmm...might not happen.


Yeah...I guess I'd sorta be targetting the 'pet' goat owner.  Not _necessarily_ pets, but ya know...the nutcases like me and a bunch of other folks here for whom the interaction goes a tad further than livestock/owner.  The fanatics, if you will.  The people who realize that there's WAAAAAY more to a goat than there is to a dog, for instance.
 

Put it this way...my wife and I love all our animals, and we have a bunch.  Still, we'd trust someone -- a friend, family, whatever -- to feed the dogs and cats.  Even the chickens.

But nobody -- NOBODY -- fools with our goats 'cept us.





			
				FC said:
			
		

> for me, I wouldn't do it ONLY because I do not like the responsibility level.  I just am too worried what go wrong and not something I would want to handle.  I am an animal person, I don't get along well with people..HAHA


I'm not too bad with people, believe it or not.   

Like you, though, the potential liability is what concerns me the most..


----------

